
Programming Languages Influence Network - coder007
https://exploringdata.github.io/vis/programming-languages-influence-network/
======
cadillackness
These sorts of charts always fall short because they never explain _how_ they
were influenced. If you're not in the know already, this provides little
information to you. Prolog influenced Clojure, but how? If I didn't already
know about core.logic, I'd be scratching my head about why. And even then, it
took me a good minute to rack my brain to think of _some_ possible way they
were connected because it's not obvious.

~~~
mmjaa
I dunno, I found it useful in that my favourite language (Lua) has some
interesting connections I wasn't aware of before, such as the influence on Io,
which is new to me.

Point is, it was sort of fun to browse around and see just how incestuous our
language universe is...

------
coder007
This graph is based on influence relation data from the now defunct Freebase,
which combined various data sources including Wikipedia. Gephi was used for
the graph layout, node sizing and coloring and Sigma.js is used for rendering
in the browser.

For the long version, see below article that is linked via the blue info
button on top right. [https://exploringdata.github.io/info/programming-
languages-i...](https://exploringdata.github.io/info/programming-languages-
influence-network/)

------
theamk
FYI: "The data on programming languages, their influence relations and the
programming paradigms they are classified into comes from the Freebase
Programming Language collection, which is largely based on information from
Wikipedia. Freebase data is not necessarily correct or complete."

------
drdeca
If there are no bidirectional influences, it seems like ordering this in a way
that treats it as a DAG might be easier to read?

If there are bidirectional influences, uh, maybe use the influences of ones
released earlier on ones released later for the sake of the ordering?

Idk.

------
kr0
I was expecting this to be a connection between what languages i work /
research in and how healthy my professional network is

------
burgerdev
Is the colour scheme also determined by the network? Why are there only two
light blue bubbles, on opposite sides of the map? I guess this could also use
a better algorithm for embedding.

------
georgemarshall
I don't see Rust mentioned anywhere

~~~
sanjeetsuhag
This is the most "Hacker News" comment in the history of Hacker News.

